# Must Takes for Ice Fishing



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

As we're all patiently :O•-: :O•-: waiting for 'safe' ice to eventually arrive at 'dat' favorite body of water ...what are some must haves you just gotta take with you on the hard deck? So besides the ice flies, bait, ice rods, auger, electronics (finder/flasher/underwater camera), ice tent, safety gear what are some of the 'other' must takes you make sure to have while ice fishing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sunflower seeds.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sunblock. A nice sunny day on the ice and snow can fry your skin in a New york minute. 

Peanut M&M's are my preferred snack. |-O-|


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishing rod, tackle, and auger...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

4x8 Blue Tarp, it has all kinds of uses. A woven steel fileting glove, its useful to grab big fish in the hole instead of trying to pull them out and breaking off (these kind of gloves allow you to grip right through the slime). Road flare (signaling, starting a fire in an emergency), ziplocks for electronics, zipties... always useful in a pinch, ditto for a small roll of duct or black electrical tape). Couple disposable handwarmers... useful for kids who always step in holes. Shoe grippers, if its slick ice, the rubber slip on grips keep you from some nasty falls. Old towel to dry or clean wet / dirty hands.


-DallanC


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

A flash light, never know what could happen out there. A cell phone, works in most places I fish, never know when you may need to call for help. A lighter just incase the electric strike on the heater breaks or I have no phone service and need help I can always set the tent on fire to get someone attention.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I like bringing a GPS, ice spikes, hand warmers, heater for the tent...did anyone mention diet dr. pepper?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

A dry bag. A Ziploc or I carry a surplus military dry bag. It keeps an extra pair of wool socks and other essentials protected. 
Ya never know when it could come from up above or down below...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wow. Lot's of "must haves" that actually sound more like "extras" to me.

You need an auger. You need a rod. You need a handful of lures. You might want some kind of a bait. After that, it's all just extra stuff to get in the way, get lost, or get broken.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like a good thermos of hot liquid. My preference is the juice saved from cooking corned beef, but coffee, chicken or beef broth etc. works too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I forgot I also carry a small avalanche shovel. I like to clear snow around my holes.


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I would usually answer rod, reel, lures, bait, and CIGARETTES, but that last part is no longer necessary!

Although I prefer to wear my waders when on the ice. More than once, they have kept me from soaking a leg.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Collapsible chairs
Jigger totters
Small pocket first aid kit
Thermos of coffee and soup
Diet Coke, Propel lemon flavor, water couple of Red Bulls
Cheese and Sausage along with a variety of munchies
Perch eye extractor, needle nose pliers, small pocket knife, sissors
Shovel
Plastic Bags, coffee can, empty liter soda bottles
Charger for charging glow ice flies
Spare spark plug and required tools
Hankie for nose wiping
Shop towel for hand wiping
Ice scoops
Small Rapala measuring ruler
Change of clothes (remain in vehicle)
Cell Phone
Camera for pic snapping
Binoculars to eye spy.... :mrgreen: _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

k2muskie said:


> Collapsible chairs
> Jigger totters
> Small pocket first aid kit
> Thermos of coffee and soup
> ...


And a small truck to get out there --\O


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You all forgot the fresh made jerkey from this year's deer/elk to snack on.
I also have to take Doritos.
We use one of our smaller 4 wheelers and a sled/tub
to get our gear onto the lake.
-|\O-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chair.
5 gallon bucket with supplies for the day that include:
Small pole
ice skimmer
hand warmers
sack lunch
camera
bait/small tackle box - hooks, sinkers, ice flies, lures, etc,... forceps, needle nose pliars, 
snacks
filet knife
plastic grocery sack to put fish in
Camera


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > Collapsible chairs
> ...


LOL no small truck. I have to say though, its nice when the ice is safe enough to take the ice chariot. Everything is small and compact and all fits nice and neatly in 2 medium jet sleds along with the other items just right for us two ole gals to pull...issue happens after a long day on the ice and hauling the sleds now off the ice with fish and well the liter bottles that have been used...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Liter bottles great :idea: ,hate that yellow ice :!:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Liter bottles great :idea: ,hate that yellow ice :!:


...yep what goes in must eventually come out...and for us its about being comfortable...never go ice fishing without these necessary tools...  

[attachment=0:3aeb7zaa]Don't Have Junk.jpg[/attachment:3aeb7zaa]


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-_O- Love the funnel :!:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> -_O- Love the funnel :!:


For us the 'aim' isn't exact or precise...so the funnel is used as a logistics transfer vessel of liquid from the coffee can to the 2-liter bottle (obviously the ice tent is a necessity for privacy)...and trust me when I say everything we take has its useful purpose...nothing goes without use...well almost nothing we haul out goes without use...I'm thinking we do okay for two ole gals...now if we can only get some freak'n ice....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

As for the aim, my dear old pa used to tell me when I went behind a bush,:THATS A HANDY LITTLE THING TO HAVE ON A PICNIC;


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

K,L, Smoothies, and/or Evan Williams


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Me? :mrgreen:


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

For me hands down the musts are my Russian Polar Mitts and my Balaclava ! Once my head and hands get cold I am done !


----------

